# How to run system without video adapter?



## Bat (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi all. I have installed and configured FreeBSD 8.0 release on home server. Earlier I try pfSense (based on FreeBSD) and it works both with and w/o video adapter. Now, when I try remove adapter - system begins to be loaded but then stops. How I can load my system w/o video adapter now?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2010)

Make sure the settings in the BIOS are set so it'll boot without a graphicscard. 

You'll also want to read: Handbook: 26.6 Setting Up the Serial Console.


----------



## Bat (Feb 22, 2010)

Thx for link.
I make `# echo 'console="comconsole"' >> /boot/loader.conf`
but in /etc/ttys no lines with ttyd0 entry.


```
ttyv0   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         cons25  on  secure
...
ttyv7   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         cons25  on  secure
ttyv8   "/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon"  xterm   off secure


ttyu0   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   dialup  off secure
...

dcons   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   vt100   off secure

ttyp0   none                    network
...
```

What line I need to edit?


----------



## aragon (Feb 23, 2010)

Disable the ttyv* lines.  I use this for serial console:


```
ttyu0   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   vt100   on secure
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2010)

The vty names changed a little bit when 8.0 was released. Don't look for the exact vty name, look for a line similar to it. Especially the getty bit (that's still the same).


----------



## Bat (Feb 23, 2010)

Dont work anyway  Stops on loading.


----------



## robvas (Feb 26, 2010)

It is likely that your system will not boot without a video adapter present.



			
				FreeBSD Handbook said:
			
		

> The idea here is to allow people to set up dedicated servers that require no graphics hardware or attached keyboards. Unfortunately, while most systems will let you boot without a keyboard, there are quite a few that will not let you boot without a graphics adapter.
> 
> ...
> 
> However, many machines do not support this option and will refuse to boot if you have no display hardware in the system. With these machines, you will have to leave some kind of graphics card plugged in, (even if it is just a junky mono board) although you will not have to attach a monitor


----------



## robvas (Feb 26, 2010)

This is a limitation of the PC design. They were never intended to run without video hardware like a workstation such as Sun/SGI etc.

You can still run the system without a monitor attached, however.


----------



## hansivers (Feb 28, 2010)

the other possibility is to substitute a serial card where BIOS messages are redirected, which does in fact replace the video card. 

For more details, see Michael Lucas's Ultimate FreeBDS 2nd ed., chapter section on serial console.


----------



## Bat (Mar 1, 2010)

I bought radeon x300 for $ 10 and solve problem. Sorry that did not work without adapter.


----------

